# Drag GTR gossip



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

OK there is a lot of shit fighting going on - how about something we can all share enthusiasm. At one point several years ago Mario of Exvitermini/GTR700 fame maintained a list of the fastest drag GTRs but that site is now gone.

What are the fastest GTRs currently that everyone are aware of, and what are we aware of coming up through the ranks? My definition of a GTR ultimately being one which still runs "AWD", and is still RB powered.

Heat Treatments GTR currently leads the pack (and will be geared up for more goodness this coming season), followed by HKS, Godzilla Motorsport in Oz, Avance Japan being the only 7s cars then there are quite a number of 8s cars. Any more potentials in the build?? Rumour has it GTR700 is ready to run, and the ex-Duke car has done 8s in its first outing in its new form and has previously done a 7.9.

There is a Thailand GTR which has done 8.2, a UAE one which has also done a 8.2 and a NZ car which has done an 8.02 - some of these are still in development.

What else?


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

not sure what all the pop corn is for?





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lith said:


> and the ex-Duke car has done 8s in its first outing.
> 
> What else?



The Duke R33 GTR ran a 7.9 in Thailand if I remember correctly. There was a list on here for the top UK 4wd times

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=55264&page=16&highlight=Top+1/4+mile+times



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad you said it, I was worried I inadvertently stirred a potential arguement but wasn't sure - I will reword the first post to be as non-confrontational as possible just in case.

In regards to the list on here, I kind of meant the fastest in the world. I'll update the list to be what I am aware of internationally and people feel free to fix it:

1: 7.57 @ 191mph = R32 GTR = Willowbank = Heat Treatments/Reece McGregor

2: 7.67 @ 182mph = R33 GTR = Sendai = HKS/Tetsuya Kawasaki

3: 7.87 @ ???mph = R32 GTR = Willowbank = Godzilla Motorsport/Mark Jacobsen

4: 7.9? @ ???mph = R33 GTR = Thailand? = Duke/ ???

5: 8.02 @ 172mph = R32 GTR = GDS/Glenn Suckling

6: 8.1 @ 176mph = R32 GTR = Sub Zero Motors/Mario?

7: 8.1 @ 171mph = R32 GTR = Avance Japan / ???

7: 8.3 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Sendai = Target 

8: 8.3 @ 163mph = R32 GTR = Sepang = Speed D Pro Shop/Dee ??

9: 8.35 @ ???mph = R32 GTR = ??? = Garage Saurus

10: 8.35 @ ???mph = R33 GTR = ??? = A'PEXi

It gives a starting or conversation point, people can decide if the Duke car gets removed and becomes the TR GTR or whatever, etc. There are obviously times I am a bit fuzzy on but it gives the general idea


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Crap I was fixing that post and the board stopped me from being able to update it - this is a slightly more accurate list:


1: 7.57 @ 191mph = R32 GTR = Willowbank = Heat Treatments/Reece McGregor

2: 7.67 @ 182mph = R33 GTR = Sendai = HKS/Tetsuya Kawasaki

3: 7.87 @ ???mph = R32 GTR = Willowbank = Godzilla Motorsport/Mark Jacobsen

4: 7.9? @ ???mph = R33 GTR = Thailand? = Duke/ ???

5: 8.02 @ 172mph = R32 GTR = GDS/Glenn Suckling

6: 8.1 @ 176mph = R32 GTR = Sub Zero Motors/Mario?

7: 8.1 @ 171mph = R32 GTR = Avance Japan / ???

8: 8.27 @ 167mph = R33 GTR = Exvitermini / Andrej P

9: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

10: 8.3 @ 169mph = R32 GTR = Sendai = Target

Quite impressive reading when you look at it like that, to get into the top 10 fastest GTRs ever you have to go under 8.3!


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

When Andy Barnes due out this season.

Lith I read on SkylinesAustralia Forums that GTR700 is all ready to go they are waiting for MArio to return but won't be running at JAMBO


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

yup.... where the buggery has the pink thing got to?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Adam Kindness said:


> yup.... where the buggery has the pink thing got to?


8.27 @ 164mph

http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=mlnFfiCP6f8

So it's got to be up there too then


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Are we talking about backed up runs or one hit wonders


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Backed up runs I presume. 

I'm not sure if the 8.27 got backed up.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

For what its worth I counted Andy's run, the first list didn't have it because the forum wouldn't let me edit the post when I found his run details.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Hugo - Re: Fujin (sp?)/ Andy Barnes - I was just actually asking where it is/why hasnt it done any runs this year? Or have I missed something?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know actually, I'd be interested to know.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

White will be out again very soon on the strip. Hope to better my 8.4 backed up runs. Things are deffo looking better terminal speed wise.


Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah will be good to see how the white goes, its trap speeds are definitely there with the low 8s crowd


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yea deffo mate.

Things have moved on over the last few months.

I know what buttons to press

I have found the car goes better when i change gear in different rev's.

IE 9.000 from 1st to 2nd, 9.100 2nd to 3rd, 9.200 3rd to 4th then all the way.

I lost a lot of time in the earlier runs hitting the limiter which was set to 9.500.

We will deffo turn the boost up for the next event as i am happy with the car now.

Will see what she does. 

Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Awesome mick and best of luck, 171 is real good mph and good enough for an 8.0 on a perfect run.

Out of interest, do you shift your self with a button or does the ecu trigger the shift at pre-set rpm levels in each gear?

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

No i do it myself at the min.


Mick


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

There used to be a site in japan that listed all the top cars, including turbo's and gearboxes etc:
That would be good to add to the lsit also.
oh and fuel , if known ....I dont think that many run methanol ...


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

Over here, 

Member "red poison" Ran 8.4 so far in the r32 gt-r ... Going faster next season, close to the list


My blue endless GT-R is getting ready too .. in the top 20-30 probably though haha


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> There used to be a site in japan that listed all the top cars, including turbo's and gearboxes etc:
> That would be good to add to the lsit also.
> oh and fuel , if known ....I dont think that many run methanol ...


I don't know what fuel people were running, I know a couple of cars are definitely running Methanol but wouldn't assume others aren't. Some have NOS (I recall plenty of rumour that the HKS R33 had a healthy dose back in the day). Can update the list when I have some time as I do know what most of those cars have.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

A picture says a thousand words.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> A picture says a thousand words.


Great mph, just needs to get away much harder, that mph is good for a 7 in the right car,


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Great mph, just needs to get away much harder, that mph is good for a 7 in the right car,


It wasn't on a strip Rob. It was on a concrete runway. It span the 4 wheels half track.


Mick


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Bloody good time & speed for TOTB.
No grip whatsoever there which is why i havnt gone back since 2006.
In a RWD it's even more of a nightmare & not worth breaking the car for which is a shame as a big old event. 



m6beg said:


> It wasn't on a strip Rob. It was on a concrete runway. It span the 4 wheels half track.
> 
> 
> Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> It wasn't on a strip Rob. It was on a concrete runway. It span the 4 wheels half track.
> 
> 
> Mick


I didn't realise that time slip was yours Mick, but as I said, great MPH and that is a true indictaion that you have a potential 7 second car on your hands.

Maybe your early entry into the burnout competition (they usually come after racing, lol) effects your launches and tyres grip?? Just a wind up mate.

171 is damn good no matter how you look at it, Be more savange off the line on a good track and you'll be fine.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I didn't realise that time slip was yours Mick, but as I said, great MPH and that is a true indictaion that you have a potential 7 second car on your hands.
> 
> Maybe your early entry into the burnout competition (they usually come after racing, lol) effects your launches and tyres grip?? Just a wind up mate.
> 
> ...


Its only matter of time before the 7 comes. Sooner the better for me.


Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

So FUUJIN is getting an HKS T62R... will be interesting to see how that goes, should definitely pump enough to do some 7s, will be interesting to see if the switch to Methanol is done by any of the UK tuners.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The Oz sport compact Jamboree event was on this weekend and Mark Jacobson/Godzilla Motorsport's R32 GTR in Oz ran a 7.84 @ 182mph resetting their personal best and getting that little bit closer to the fastest GTR times ever run. 

I know these aren't GTR times but for interests sake, the Rayglass Celica from New Zealand ran a 6.72 @ 205mph at the same event and Oz's APC EVO ran 8.07 @ 176mph making it the fastest EVO in the world now, breaking Speedtech NZ's old record of 8.23 @ 179mph.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Lith said:


> The Oz sport compact Jamboree event was on this weekend and Mark Jacobson/Godzilla Motorsport's R32 GTR in Oz ran a 7.84 @ 182mph resetting their personal best and getting that little bit closer to the fastest GTR times ever run.
> 
> I know these aren't GTR times but for interests sake, the Rayglass Celica from New Zealand ran a 6.72 @ 205mph at the same event and Oz's APC EVO ran 8.07 @ 176mph making it the fastest EVO in the world now, breaking Speedtech NZ's old record of 8.23 @ 179mph.


Jesus!! some interesting times and trap speeds there!!!!

Gonna be a while before we see that ammount of cars in the uk

R.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah the tracks in Oz are mint, NZ cars tend to have to go there to run their best times  60fts I know of are 1.03 for the Rayglass Celica and 1.15-1.17 for the APC EVO.

A couple of vids from the event:

YouTube - rayglass castrol edge 2008

YouTube - APC EVO2 [email protected]


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Evo is impressive!!

H pattern too..?

R.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah mate, just a PPG gear set! I think with an east/west it'd be a bit hard to get your typical fancy sequential setup in an EVO.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Thought I'd revive this thread on the news that Glenn Suckling just ran a 7.91 @ 180mph today at Meremere, NZ at the Drag Masters event - his first 7s pass after years of trying. Congrats guys, must be stoked!

Heat Treatments GTR has just been reassembled, tuned and tech inspected and is ready to race on the 4th Jan with its new setup - I am guessing they won't be chasing any records more than sussing out how it behaves etc but will no doubt still run reasonable times as always. Any other interesting beasts progressing or in the making?

Have heard rumours but nothing I am confident enough to repeat.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Lith said:


> Any other interesting beasts progressing or in the making?.


One beast just finished licensing over here a few weeks ago, were it did a 9.8 at 116mph with a 1.3 60ft, only run hard to half track, they only got to do one pass due to a radiator springing a leak.

http://s584.photobucket.com/albums/ss282/exXU1/?action=view&current=Copyof100_5925.flv

Basically a 26/30 R32 GTR currently making 1200hp (1400hp with NOS), oh yeah its running a built Jatco RE4R03A transmission :chuckle:


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

infamous_t said:


> One beast just finished licensing over here a few weeks ago, were it did a 9.8 at 116mph with a 1.3 60ft, only run hard to half track, they only got to do one pass due to a radiator springing a leak.
> 
> http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v604/datsqik/Copyof100_5925.flv
> 
> Basically a 26/30 R32 GTR currently making 1200hp (1400hp with NOS), oh yeah its running a built Jatco RE4R03A transmission :chuckle:


can u upload that clip in another format other than .flv? i can download & hear the audio but there is no visual content


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Link changed 
http://s584.photobucket.com/albums/ss282/exXU1/?action=view&current=Copyof100_5925.flv


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah have been watching progress with that, will be good to see how that goes in time


----------



## icydude (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.gtrpwr.com/exvitermini/records.htm

obviously outdated but that was the final list exvitermini had, just posting it for shits and giggles.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Shame the last updates that Mario did never included when the NZ GTRs went faster than GTR700, so that list was actually out of date to some degree even then.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

im really looking forward to the start of the drag season over here, when is the season over in australia, i ask because i shall be coming over feb 17th til march 11th and it would be great to catch a round while im over.:smokin:

kev:thumbsup:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The NZ and Oz summer is apon us, so when you are over there should be a few events happening


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lith said:


> Shame the last updates that Mario did never included when the NZ GTRs went faster than GTR700, so that list was actually out of date to some degree even then.


Nonetheless what a weapon marios car was for its time, even by todays standard not bad at all...another great creation by jim @ crd


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Absolutely, it was awesome! It wasn't the only weapon at the time, though - HT, GDS and him were at a similar level at the point GTR700 stopped playing.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

in for actual world list


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

any links to vids of this 


Lith said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread on the news that Glenn Suckling just ran a 7.91 @ 180mph today at Meremere, NZ at the Drag Masters event - his first 7s pass after years of trying. Congrats guys, must be stoked!
> 
> Heat Treatments GTR has just been reassembled, tuned and tech inspected and is ready to race on the 4th Jan with its new setup - I am guessing they won't be chasing any records more than sussing out how it behaves etc but will no doubt still run reasonable times as always. Any other interesting beasts progressing or in the making?
> 
> Have heard rumours but nothing I am confident enough to repeat.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

This is a vid I found of highlights from the event - 2:12 shows one of Glenns 7s runs: YouTube - Dragmasters-2010.mp4


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lith said:


> This is a vid I found of highlights from the event - 2:12 shows one of Glenns 7s runs: YouTube - Dragmasters-2010.mp4



im guessing glenns is that ultra quick red r32gtr cracking a 7.97 
that thing is a demon

good to see rob there with this long wheel base drag car, those chicks are just another thing aren't they!


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

any one know what gear box glen is running is it the liberty?and is he on methanol now.


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

Holinger , and yes , methanol for the past 2 seasons


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Glen Suckling's GTR 7.91sec

YouTube - Glen Suckling's GTR 7.91sec first run


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

likin that a lot well done glen!!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The Japanese haven't stopped playing...
YouTube - GTR Recod 8.111sec 2009 JDDA EAST DRAG Race Rd4 TARGET


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lith said:


> The Japanese haven't stopped playing...
> YouTube - GTR Recod 8.111sec 2009 JDDA EAST DRAG Race Rd4 TARGET


look at thing squat - like a hooker in a dirty brothel


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Marko R1 said:


> look at thing squat - like a hooker in a dirty brothel


spoken like a man who knows.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Well done to Glen Suckling on running 7's in the GTR


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Red R Racing said:


> spoken like a man who knows.


hahaha - i never paid for my women, call u in 5min


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Marko R1 said:


> hahaha - i never paid for my women


Come on Marko... we all do in one way or another!


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

bigmikespec said:


> Come on Marko... we all do in one way or another!


you are right - ive spent BIG on my gtr


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I posted a link to a UAE based R32 GTR drag car with an AWD 2JZGTE setup and looking a little like what the HT GTR would look like without the signwriting, but the forum crashed and the post with the pic included has disappeared and I'd need to hunt around again to find the pic to link to. 

I'm still trying to find info on it but from what I can tell it may have run low 8s at around 290kph so far. There are a heap of 2JZGTE Nissans including RWD and AWD GTRs in Bahrain and Dubai, here's hoping one of the rich guys over there don't build something which can take the crown off the RB powered GTRs.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ahh here:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Won't claim any GTR records as such but being LHD I suppose I can see some merit in going 2J.

Any more info or vids?


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Are you sure HTL havent sold the car with a fully built 2j to the arabs??? :nervous: :nervous:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Alas no, as I mentioned above I'm still trying to find out more 

While investigating I found this: 






Which looks a bit like it.

Here's another low 8s GTR from over there:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

WOW, nice tracks.........and 291kph is getting it on (sure Mick wasn't driving that one??) 

Reece better get back out there and get sorted soon.


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Haha yes highly agree. Very nice tracks indeed.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

now thats a propa track set up ,when someone in uk gonna build onelike that ,comon all u millionaires step up.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

anyone outthere seen any more of his one ,i could not find anything about it really but real fast.
YouTube - husam & Ahmad tayeb GTR r32 runing 8.47


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Not in the last couple years


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

anyone got any more vids of auto gtrs or any info on them ,i goingthat route nxt year any help appriciated.


----------



## erikv (Mar 16, 2010)

max1 said:


> anyone got any more vids of auto gtrs or any info on them ,i goingthat route nxt year any help appriciated.


here's a link YouTube - 1000hp CRD India R33 Skyline


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> WOW, nice tracks.........and 291kph is getting it on (sure Mick wasn't driving that one??)
> 
> Reece better get back out there and get sorted soon.


Hi Rob

Those cars seem to run nice and straight to, as they must be using a bit of power to run that mph.

We have all the parts from Liberty along with a heap of new clutch plates etc
So we will be heading back within the next week or so to put the car back together.

All going well we will book another test session before Christmas.

Looking forward to it !
Reece.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Great news.
Let me know when your back and I'll bring up a 6 port kit with a majic bottle if your keen:chuckle::chuckle:

Rob


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

now your talking ,whatever the question the answer is more nos!!!
nos and meth cool !


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Lith said:


> Not in the last couple years



This may have somthing to do with it:
YouTube - Mohammed janahi Accident ZX VS Ahmed Al Tayeb Mobili


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

max1 said:


> anyone got any more vids of auto gtrs or any info on them ,i goingthat route nxt year any help appriciated.


Can't beat a modified OEM type 4WD auto that can handle 1500hp and has run high 8's in a full weight street GTR already with plenty more to come.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NXTIME said:


> Can't beat a modified OEM type 4WD auto that can handle 1500hp and has run high 8's in a full weight street GTR already with plenty more to come.


Amen to that, its all sorted and be good to see Max and Paul shoot it out for auto honors.

Rob


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

NXTIME said:


> This may have somthing to do with it:
> YouTube - Mohammed janahi Accident ZX VS Ahmed Al Tayeb Mobili


aha i see that would be why ,does any one know the spec on ahmeds car.


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

After the last two meetings in Aus were canceled we have the track booked at willowbank along with team rayglass for this coming monday.


Fingers crossed the weather and GTR behave.
Will post up some info a little later.

HT Racing.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Good luck guys  I've been keeping an eye out and surprised to hear nothing out of Godzilla MS either


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Heat Treatments said:


> we have the track booked at willowbank this coming monday.
> 
> Fingers crossed the weather and GTR behave.


Best of luck guys but any chance you could leave it till after next weekend?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I was kinda hoping to get the RB world mph record off you on next Sunday at the Nationals

Joking.........well sort of, lol.

Best of luck, go get those 7.40s.

Robbie.


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

We have heard things have been really slow in brisbane after the flooding in regards to racing, and the economy has taken a bit of a hit in those surrounding areas,that will be the reason for the lack of racing news.

Godzilla MS will be racing this sat at a pro street event they have there.

Lets hope there returning to normal, as im sure they will bounce back.

We have this practice meet and if all goes well we are booked to run at the top fuel champs on the 25th and 26th of march:thumbsup:

HT racing.


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Best of luck guys but any chance you could leave it till after next weekend?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 You wont see any mph records just yet.

They have set the car up very different to try get back the 3 10/ths they have lost to half track, so that means they may lose some trap speed for the time being.

Have to concentrate on the Et then put the power back in for the trap speed.

Easier said than done:nervous:


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

awesome please let us know the results of testing on monday ,i get my new gearbox hopefully nxt week and will be out testing soon after ,cant wait .also any links to the godzilla results and vids thanks


----------



## YB0THA (Jul 31, 2010)

Lith

Will you be at round 2 & 3 of road & track next month? I hope to be at test day this friday to sort boost and new 4wd controler!

Then hopefully to TSV before round 2 & 3 so maybe start getting some good times!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

There is a possibility I may make one or two of them - I am busy on a lot of weekends, sometime in the next month there is a chance I will be tuning my flatmate's S14 race car which will be be a bit of a menace at Manfeild and he is amping to get there, not sure if it will be in time for those though. Been ages since I've made it to one of those meets!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

This thread seems due for an update, Heat Treatments have in recent months reset their record to 7.56 @ 184mph and this weekend Godzilla Motorsport reset their PB to 7.60 @ 180mph, substantially narrowing the gap from them to first place... and knocking the old HKS record of 7.67 down to 3rd place.


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Didn't Garage Saurus also run a 7 in their new red drag R33? By the way can you please re post the picture of the UAE R32 as the link doesn't work? I live in the UAE and even I didnt know that there was an 8 sec GT-R here :chuckle:


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

Lith said:


> This thread seems due for an update, Heat Treatments have in recent months reset their record to 7.56 @ 184mph and this weekend Godzilla Motorsport reset their PB to 7.60 @ 180mph, substantially narrowing the gap from them to first place... and knocking the old HKS record of 7.67 down to 3rd place.


any videos ?? I want to upload in Dominican Republic race page


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Only one I've seen so far, GTRs start at 2:38 Not sure what happened to Reece on this one, hopefully the 7.60 of Mark and Reece's quicker runs of the meet will show up soon.


jamboree QLD 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

7.60 at 180mph.wmv - YouTube


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Damn that leaves smooth, I saw on another run the 60ft was well into the 1.1s which is awesome, it has to be just a matter of time to get the next 0.05 of a sec.

Come on Reece you can't let an Aussie get the title, we'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

that is awesome like to see it from behind .do they both run liberty air shifters.


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Damn that leaves smooth, I saw on another run the 60ft was well into the 1.1s which is awesome, it has to be just a matter of time to get the next 0.05 of a sec.
> 
> Come on Reece you can't let an Aussie get the title, we'd never hear the end of it.


We were trying Rob,Congrats to Godzilla motorsport,there keeping us on our toes:thumbsup: 

Had series of issues that were giving us a grief.
We had a coil pack that was coming in and out all weekend,hard to find when it only happens on load,this was making life hard for us as it would play havic with the clutch set up.

After 4 days at the track, and 20 odd passes,we managed to fix the miss and got a run in and managed a [email protected]
Half track was good with 4.95, but only at 144mph,has gone 152mph half track with some power in there.

We were pleased as we were well down boost from when we ran 190mph+.

Another day at the track would have been nice,but the whole team was pretty exhausted

We will be back there again,have to keep the aussies honest


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

GTR Drag 2011 Jamboree - YouTube


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

do these guys both run meth and libertys .


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm pretty sure they both do.
Still working on contacting "the Aussie" for you mate :chairshot


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Would love to get our old girl out next year for one or two runs :squintdan
Really miss not driving it


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> Would love to get our old girl out next year for one or two runs :squintdan
> Really miss not driving it


Oh yeah, it really must suck to have a new girl and an old girl,  and what did I hear about a new girl V2? 

Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I did mate - sorry work been manic - looks superb  



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Oh yeah, it really must suck to have a new girl and an old girl,  and what did I hear about a new girl V2?
> 
> Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm pretty sure they both do.
> Still working on contacting "the Aussie" for you mate :chairshot


thanks mate ,i have had no emails.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

trackday addict said:


> Would love to get our old girl out next year for one or two runs :squintdan
> Really miss not driving it


i could drive it for u jb and go heads up in the zed,


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

OK, so not necessarily GTR specific but given this thread is effectively all about the fastest AWD drag cars in the world - the only car I know of other than Godzilla Motorsport's GTR as a serious contender to topple the Heat Treatments GTR as the fastest AWD drag car in the world has been having the odd outing over the last year. 

For those who don't know, this car has done a best of 7.70 @ 191mph as a street legal car back in 2006. The owner decided it was getting too dangerous and has rebuild it over the last couple of years or so to be safer and more prepared to go into the 7.4s range - ie, take the AWD record.

An old in car vid: John Shepherd 7.97s run AWD Talon - YouTube

Here's a clip of one of its recent shake down runs: 
John Sheppard 1G talon first pass of ohio shootout dsm/evo 2011 - YouTube

Before Mark Jacobson started running 7s this car and HT were seen by many as rivals, and is still one of those cars I'd love to see pitched up against the top drag GTRs


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

that is awesome ,be good to see some more results from testing


----------

